# Why electric reverse?



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been seeing the various circuits and setups people include in order to be able to 'flip a switch' and go into reverse.... rather than shifting into reverse.

Why? Why not just shift into reverse? Am I missing something?


----------



## Formula_Jayhawk (Jul 19, 2011)

I know in my case it's because i'm not using a transmission. Some people are using motors in a direct drive setup, so an electric reverse gives reverse without adding a transmission. On our other race car we use a motorcycle transmission which doesn't have reverse, but I can't imagine too many motorcycle conversions wanting a reverse.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Some might be lazy, also would be faster. I always try to park in pull through spaces so I don't have to shift (R sometimes takes 2-3 tries to get into).


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Formula_Jayhawk said:


> I can't imagine too many motorcycle conversions wanting a reverse.


au contraire Jay
Theres nothing like the pose of being the only bike at a race meeting with push button reverse. My R1 has a momentary button on the left Hbar just perfect for pulling out of the pits in reverse. 
Besides if youve still got a gearbox, your motors not big enough


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> au contraire Jay
> Besides if youve still got a gearbox, your motors not big enough


*This* is why I have an 11" motor for my trike!
Enough torque not to need a gearbox and an electric reverse, hopefully on a steampunk lever.


----------



## DC Braveheart (Oct 12, 2008)

lowcrawler said:


> I've been seeing the various circuits and setups people include in order to be able to 'flip a switch' and go into reverse.... rather than shifting into reverse.
> 
> Why? Why not just shift into reverse? Am I missing something?


Here's one reason NOT to ... when I was a student back in Edinburgh I worked 2 summers as a milkman delivering milk on electric milk carts (see - I was driving an EV nearly 30 years ago!). On the cart there was a switch that selected forward or reverse. One day, in the line to check out before going on my round I had a need to back up a little so I switched the cart into reverse and moved back, and then put the hand-brake on to wait .... forgetting I'd left the direction switch in reverse. When the line ahead of me started to move I released the brake, pressed the 'gas' pedal and ... well you can imagine ...

Luckily the milkman who was waking between my cart and the one behind me was only slightly bruised when he was squished ... but that experience taught me that a reverse switch is a very bad idea - it's way too easy to forget what direction is selected. If you go that route I'd recommend a buzzer that sounds continuously while you have reverse selected.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

DC Braveheart said:


> it's way too easy to forget what direction is selected. If you go that route I'd recommend a buzzer that sounds continuously while you have reverse selected.


No different than selecting R with a manual. At least on my bug you can't visually tell any difference between R and 2nd.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad it wasn't worse!

One beauty of an EV is some controllers let you program less power in reverse. You can also have a relay controlled by the brake lights that switches in more pedal resistance to slow things down.


DC Braveheart said:


> Here's one reason NOT to ... when I was a student back in Edinburgh I worked 2 summers as a milkman delivering milk on electric milk carts (see - I was driving an EV nearly 30 years ago!). On the cart there was a switch that selected forward or reverse. One day, in the line to check out before going on my round I had a need to back up a little so I switched the cart into reverse and moved back, and then put the hand-brake on to wait .... forgetting I'd left the direction switch in reverse. When the line ahead of me started to move I released the brake, pressed the 'gas' pedal and ... well you can imagine ...
> 
> Luckily the milkman who was waking between my cart and the one behind me was only slightly bruised when he was squished ... but that experience taught me that a reverse switch is a very bad idea - it's way too easy to forget what direction is selected. If you go that route I'd recommend a buzzer that sounds continuously while you have reverse selected.


----------

